

Show HN: Interactive programming font comparison - s9w
http://s9w.github.io/font_compare/

======
s9w
I did this. Compares the most mentioned programming fonts I could find on HN,
Reddit and the rest of the net. In compare mode, hover over the fonts name to
switch the preview. More infos in the Github repo:
[https://github.com/s9w/font_compare](https://github.com/s9w/font_compare)

